# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Liquor from the US to Russia/Ukraine

## Тоби

I did a search and found many posts about Liquor coming from Russia to the US, specifically Vodka.  
But I did not see any post about Liquor going from the US to Russia/Ukraine. 
So is there a favorite US Liquor amongst Russians/Ukrainians? 
Is there a Duty amount that your allowed to take without a costs as it is in the US?  2 Liters is the max in the US from my last visit. 
Just a side note, if you DONT live in Texas and you go to Mexico at the Texas border you can bring up to 6 Liters without paying any duty/taxes.
If you live in Texas you can only bring 1 Liter a day without paying taxes.

----------


## VendingMachine

> But I did not see any post about Liquor going from the US to Russia/Ukraine.

 A certain well-known saying involving the words "coal" and "Newcastle" naturally suggests itself.

----------


## Тоби

> But I did not see any post about Liquor going from the US to Russia/Ukraine.
> 			
> 		  A certain well-known saying involving the words "coal" and "Newcastle" naturally suggests itself.

 Umm I dont get it..... I'm lost. 
Or I never heard of a liquor called coal or Newcastle.

----------


## VendingMachine

Anyone British, please help Тоби out. Scotcher? Where are you when we need you?

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine     
> 			
> 				But I did not see any post about Liquor going from the US to Russia/Ukraine.
> 			
> 		  A certain well-known saying involving the words "coal" and "Newcastle" naturally suggests itself.   Umm I dont get it..... I'm lost. 
> Or I never heard of a liquor called coal or Newcastle.

 He's saying that it makes no sense to take liquor to a country that is basically a capital for liquor production -- would you take cheese to sell in Wisconsin or pineapples to sell in Hawaii -- same logic. Thank goodness for wikipedia so I have something to pointlessly refer you to  ::  : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selling_coal_to_Newcastle

----------


## Тоби

LOL ok that makes sense then. 
I just figured that they sell alot of Vodka and nothing else.  Never really hear of anything else, so thats why I asked.  In mexico they drink alot of Tequila but they like Jim Beam, Jack Daniels etc.. that is made in the US as well.  ::  
But thanks for the clarification.

----------


## scotcher

You'll find Jim Beam and Jack D without any problem in Russia.

----------


## Tu-160

Russian streets are full of Vodkomats. You can drop in ten kopecks and get 100 grams of clear, shining, sweet liquid right here and now. So no need for any foreign stuff. http://asc.fatal.ru/P8300008.jpg

----------


## VendingMachine

> Russian streets are full of Vodkomats.

 And if you don't believe the plane, look at my nick.

----------


## Тоби

Alright folks, thanks for the replies.  I wont be taking any liquor with me.  ::

----------


## Basil77

I know many people here, in Russia, who prefer imported alcohol (Scotish wiskey for example). It's a matter of taste.

----------


## VendingMachine

> I know many people here, in Russia, who prefer imported alcohol (Scotish wiskey for example). It's a matter of taste.

 Just about what percentage of the population do they represent? We're mostly _gopniks_ where I live.

----------


## Тоби

> I know many people here, in Russia, who prefer imported alcohol (Scotish wiskey for example). It's a matter of taste.

 Thats what I was looking for, I just did not know that Liquor here was also found in Russia/Ukraine.  
I am not much of a drinker so I dont follow all this type of stuff. 
I will be visiting a few families and thought it would be nice to bring something from the US in form of a liquor but if it is found there then I can just make a trip to the local store to buy it and not have to go through the hassle of bringing it.  Just did not want to bring a particular brand of Vodka, especially if they arleady have it or maybe I may not bring a particular kind that would be a better brand. 
Just looking for some recommendations on what to bring to a dinner.  I had always heard it was good to bring a bottle of liquor.

----------


## scotcher

A good cognac would seem a safe bet.

----------


## ST

but don`t forget about new avia-transporting rules. Now you can`t take any liquids in the plane...   ::

----------


## Basil77

*ST wrote:*  

> but don`t forget about new avia-transporting rules. Now you can`t take any liquids in the plane...

 Это в салон нельзя проносить, а в багаж - пожалуйста.

----------


## Basil77

*Тоби wrote:*  

> Just looking for some recommendations on what to bring to a dinner. I had always heard it was good to bring a bottle of liquor.

 I'd recommend you not to bring with you vodka(Smirnoff or Absolut or Finlandia) - it's rather common here in duty free shops and local supermarkets. Some good cognac or brendy may be a good choice, I agree with Scotcher. For women is some not-too-strong liquor may be...  ::

----------

